# Cool Dragon Prop



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Man this is pretty cool. How many of you can guess how it was done before the reveal at the end?


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

Ha ha, this is great! It cracked me up when it started to sing Thriller! I thought they used that method to control the beast. Thats how they control the dragon in the musical Wicked, too.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm planning to put a dragon on my roof next year. That was amazing!!! Now I don't think I'll ever be happy with mine...


----------



## anjpro (Sep 20, 2009)

Very cool I want one better yet the wife wants it too


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Just freaking amazing , I thought it was a puppet but looking in the wrong place, above the dragon. that is just amazing .


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Incredible !!*

Now if you could automate the control. You know I remember Someone making a super servo with a wiper motor. I think it was DOC. Point being that prop could be automated. You would need long servo arms to achieve the required movement, but he already has counter balance built in.


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow...... That is wonderful! I want one for my yard...LOL


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that was awesomeness! i was right! i knew it! i've always wanted to build a dragon!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I would like to know the name of the music playing in the beginning,we all have heard it,anyone?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

spinman1949 said:


> Now if you could automate the control. You know I remember Someone making a super servo with a wiper motor. I think it was DOC. Point being that prop could be automated. You would need long servo arms to achieve the required movement, but he already has counter balance built in.


Funny you should say that, I was actually planning a similar prop using the power servos..you are psychic!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Wonderful prop, but then I have a weakness for dragons to begin with.


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

Will you be doing a how to??? Pleeeeaase...


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Doggie, it's not my prop. Saw it on a Halloween blog (wasn't their prop either) and thought I'd share.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Draik41895 said:


> I would like to know the name of the music playing in the beginning,we all have heard it,anyone?


It's Bach's Toccata and Fugue in D Minor:






Love that dragon! I figured it had to be a puppet of some kind and was wondering if it were actually much smaller than it appeared to be due to perspective.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, I figured out it was a marionette of some sort because of the wobbly movements. I was actually quite surprised to see that it was manually operated.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I just stumbled across this on youtube and was going to post. Good thing I did a search. Very cool and would lend itself to all kinds of creatures but without automation, this would be your evening on Halloween. I still want to make one


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I would love to see how they actually built the dragon. He looks very authentic.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain. 

I've love to see how they built the dragon too.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow!!!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

That was cool. Makes me want to add some puppets to the prop list for next year!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

That is cool. OK, I know what the next project for the NJ/PA Haunters will be....hehehe.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

LOL I was thinking we could do something like that. LOL. Awesome job on the dragon can you please show more of the mechanics of it.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

I love it. Even if it is mechanical, all the better for the show. With the lighting and sound effects, nobody would know it was controlled by hand. This is a great prop to have.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Here's the daytime video. It looks like all the rest of this guy's videos are about fishing. 




I wish there was more showing him operating the dragon.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

That's is absolutely fricking amazing! And such a simple concept and design. Outstanding!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm with Dead Things. The design is very simplistic in its elements, but they all come together like... *WHOA*. Un freakin' real.

Dude, whoever you are... you rock.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks like he put a how to together. Not as much footage of the actual operation as I would like, but some very neat stuff.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice. Just goes to show what good applying of foam and painting will do for ya.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow 48 cans of Insulated foam. He is my hero!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok, I used spray foam for my mushroom men, and they never stopped cracking. How is everyone else getting it to work???? grrrr. We're planning a dragon for 2010, being able to use that stuff would certainly come in handy...


----------

